# Canon 5D Mark III - Newly Aquired



## Olympus E300 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been an Olympus guy for years now.  I started with an E-300 many moons ago and I eventually worked my way through the ranks - finally settling on the E3 (Olympus' flagship DSLR at the time when I bought it).  About six months ago I decided that I wanted to upgrade my E3 to the E5 and that I needed to expand my lens selection.  Even though I had a fair selection already, I wanted to upgrade some of my glass and add a few new pieces.  The hunt was on for glass at a reasonable price (because I'm a single father or two very young girls - I'm on a tight budget).  Sadly, my local camera shops typically don't carry Olympus stuff and I've always had to order items in when I want them.  I found this to be irritating at best, especially when you want to hold a body in your hands to get a feel for it before committing to purchasing it.  I felt that if I had to order something in and buy it sight unseen, I might as well shop eBay and buy at a reduced price (buying used gear has never been a concern of mine).  My quest quickly moved from the local retail shops to the world wide web only to discover that Olympus stuff was vastly out numbered by Canon and Nikon gear.

After some careful consideration, I decided that it may just be best to switch brand names all together.  While I knew this would be an expensive flip-flop, I ultimately felt that I would be better off buying a new, non-Olympus body and tool it up for my photography needs.  After extensive reading and a few trips to Henry's Camera and holding both brands in my hands, I decided that the Canon 5D Mark III was the body for me. Once I decided that I was moving away from Olympus and buying a new body, I really wanted to move into a full frame camera and this body seemed to fit the bill nicely!  I read about the 24-105mm kit lens and how awesome it is.  Of course I try not to put too much stock in other's opinions but in this case, I didn't have much else to go by.  In the end, I priced out the body and kit lens and I soon realized that I was in for the long haul.  $4632.99 after tax was the grand tally and since I don't have a money tree in the back yard, it became painfully obvious to me that I was going to have to start selling some gear to help pay for the new gear.

eBay here I come!  Over the course of four and a half months I sold all of my Olympus gear along with some firearms (I'm a registered collector) and some other doo-dads that I had laying around collecting dust.  I'm happy to report that yesterday I walked into the local Camera shop and bought a new Canon 5D Mark III with the 24-10mm kit lens and a 600EX-RT Speedlite.  I had previously traded my Olympus Zuiko digital 70-300mm lens to a fellow for a gently used 70-300mm EOS Canon lens.  In the end, I spent $4,972.43 after tax but I'm now fairly well equipped.  Once I learn how to use this Canon (the menus and features are 180 degrees from the Olympus) perhaps I'll be able to better judge what I'll want to add to the gear bag.  I originally thought that the 600EX-RT Speedlite was capable of off camera operation while syncing directly with the 5D Mark III body but I was told when I was buying it that I have to order the transmitter.  I have yet to confirm that.

All-in-all, the Canon 5D Mark III seems to be well built and has a certain "heft" in my hand that I appreciate.  It doesn't feel junky or cheap.  I liked that feel when I had the E3 so I was looking for something that felt "hefty".  I've already ordered a shoulder strap because I do a lot of outdoors, landscape & wildlife stuff and lugging heavy gear around gets tiresome.  I always meant to order a strap when I used the E3 but I just didn't get around to it.  This time I'm not waiting...  The 24-105mm L series IS USM lens doesn't disappoint either.  I've only shot 50 photos thus far but the AF system of the camera/lens seems superb!  Fast focusing and razor sharp images.  The 70-300mm lens that I traded for is still in transit and should arrive come the end of the week.  As a result, I can't speak about this telephoto lens, however, I've read good things.

So...Long story short, this die hard Olympus guy has recently flip-flopped onto the Canon band wagon.  From what I've seen so far, I think I'm going to enjoy the ride!  I only wish that I could change my screen name on the forum now, lol.

If anyone who uses the 5D Mark III body has recommendations on gear that they feel is essential, I would be happy to read about it.

Cheers!
- Daniel


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 10, 2013)

I love an 85mm prime on a full frame body, but I wouldn't call it essential necessarily.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats on the new toy. Look forward to seeing some images with it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 10, 2013)

Insure it.

Sounds like if it got damaged by accident it would be devastating to you, considering how much you had to do to get it.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard. Your gonna love it. As you will see there are a lot of menu options to learn, but once you figure it out it will be smooth sailing.


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 10, 2013)

It's a workhorse of a camera and the auto-focus system is amazing... probably even more amazing then you've yet to experience.  

Canon has a downloadable PDF document that details how the focusing system works.  You can find it here:  Canon DLC: Article: Master the EOS-1D X's AF System

I can confirm that the 5D III does _not_ have a built-in radio to control the speedlites.  To control off-camera flash via Canon's new radio system you *either* need a second flash capable of working in the radio system (e.g. a 2nd 600EX-RT) -or- you can use the new Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT (RT=Radio Technology).  The buttons, screen, menu on the ST-E3-RT are identical to that on the 600EX-RT so it's easy to use either once you've learned one... it's just that the ST-E3-RT is a dedicated controller and does not have it's own "flash".  It also does not have the focus-assist beam which allows the camera to focus in dark situations like (the 600EX-RT does have the focus-assist beam.)

I ultimately opted for a 2nd 600EX-RT myself because I knew I'd ultimately want at least two speedlites.  I have others... but they're not radio.

It's pretty easy to link Canon's radio flashes.  After using this system since the release of the new 600EX-RT I _really_ like it ... a LOT.

As for straps... I use the Black Rapid strap (I have an RS-7).  Black Rapid and Carry Speed are two great brands to look at for comfortable "all day" camera straps.

As for other "essential" gear, it sounds like you've covered the essentials.  Some people _really_ like having the battery grip (I do) but it's certainly not an essential.  I also found that when I'm out shooting nature, I like to have the images tagged with GPS data so I picked up the Canon GPS receiver -- another non-essential but nice-to-have.


----------



## Olympus E300 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the info.  Mr. Cambell, your insight is awfully appreciated.  Madame Thorson, you sure have me pegged!  There are a TON of menu options and its quite daunting at first.  The worst part is the navigation of these menus is quite different from my Olympus gear!  Lastly, insurance isn't a bad idea Rotanimod - not a bad idea at all!!

Cheers!
- Daniel


----------



## OLaA (Sep 11, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase!  Sounds like it was a journey.  When looking for new glass I would consider the 17-40 f/4L.  Great image quality and one of the lower costing L series glass.  I use it pretty frequently as a walk around lens on a full frame.  The MFD lets you get in close if you need a tighter frame and the weight/size of it is big plus.  Might also come in handy if you're into ultra wide landscape shots as well.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 11, 2013)

Here is a good menu run down that I found helpful. They break it down into useful terms. Sometimes the camera manual doesn't make as much sense to me. I need to know what it means in real world settings. 
Canon EOS 5D Mark III AF and Custom Function Settings


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 11, 2013)

if your looking for wireless radio triggers, try the yongnuo 622c's. 
i got two pairs for Nikon and they work great. TTL and HSS compatible. 
on camera menu control for Canon 600EX, 600EX-RT, 580EX II, 430EX II, 320EX, 270EX II flashes. 
at $85 a pair, its a pretty good deal. take a look HERE
I also got a yongnuo 568EX speedlight which does TTL and HSS for $170 brand new. it has been a great flash, and has a built in receiver if you have a yongnuo trigger.


----------

